# West Oak's Spacer Fence System.



## sgmbur (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Spacer Fence System by West Oake's Woodworking INC. The problem I received this about 4 years ago new in the box but no directions. Does anyone have this system or can supply directions or know if the company is still in busyness. I have tryed to find them on line with no success.

Thanks 
Charles Burton:fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

I'm not 100% sure but I think it's called Oak Park system now, can you post a picture of what you have in the box and we can tell you for sure what you have. 

see video on the web page below.
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

see your 1st post ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/31410-hello-everyone.html


===



sgmbur said:


> I have a Spacer Fence System by West Oake's Woodworking INC. The problem I received this about 4 years ago new in the box but no directions. Does anyone have this system or can supply directions or know if the company is still in busyness. I have tryed to find them on line with no success.
> 
> Thanks
> Charles Burton:fie:


----------



## sgmbur (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the system. I will try and get the photo uploaded by tomorrow.
I will also view the video.
Again thanks 
Charles


----------



## sgmbur (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Thanks the video looks just like the system I have. I will use the tips from the vedio and see how it works.

Charles


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles

You're Welcome ,,the videos from MLCS are better and will show more than the OP one..be sure to check it out... 

===



sgmbur said:


> Bob Thanks the video looks just like the system I have. I will use the tips from the vedio and see how it works.
> 
> Charles


----------



## Jmarc616 (Mar 12, 2013)

Look @ woodline . They have a system like it. I have yet to use mine yet. I don't think these guys are in business anymore. I can't locate them either. Woodline has a DVD . Very helpful


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

New Router Workshop style box joint jigs will be available this summer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Multi-Joint Spacing System

=


----------



## ronaldg333 (Sep 3, 2013)

*i have the instructions and video that it came with*



sgmbur said:


> I have a Spacer Fence System by West Oake's Woodworking INC. The problem I received this about 4 years ago new in the box but no directions. Does anyone have this system or can supply directions or know if the company is still in busyness. I have tryed to find them on line with no success.
> 
> Thanks
> Charles Burton:fie:


I don't have a VCR anymore. but I can scan it if you needed it.


----------



## royfly2 (May 20, 2014)

I just opened my box after 10 years. The phone number on a sheet of paper is 515 264-0014. Been trying but all I get is a bust signal.


----------

